# [SOLVED] Win7 black screen of death



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a black screen with mouse cursor when Win7 starts up. 
Tried all known ways to get in PC:
- safe mode and all other "modes" - getting black screen
- Ctrl+Alt+Del - doesn't work for me
I have a "Repair CD". From CD I've tried to Startup Repair.
Startup Repair couldn't detect a problem.
Don't have System Restore point.
Memory Diagnostic also couldn't find problems.
Unfortunately don't know what to do with Command Prompt.
Also I have System Image backup, but don't want to perform it, need to save some files.

Need help.
Thanks.

ASUS CM1730-05, 
ASUS Essentio CM1730 specs - gdgt

Monitor ASUS VS229H-P
ASUS - Displays- ASUS VS229H-P


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

It seems that backing up your current data is your highest priority at the moment. There are steps below to help you do so.

*Backup via Windows 7 Install Disc:*To backup via the Windows 7 installation disc, start the Windows installation with your external drive or flash drive plugged in and do the following steps.

Press Shift + F10 when the installer loads.
Search for the drive with the Windows directory on it. Type the following commands into the prompt:
C:
dir
D:
dir
e:
dir

etc. until you see Windows toward the bottom of what is listed by dir.
Mark down the drive letter that has Windows on it.
Find the external drive using the same drive letter, dir procedure (you may get the message The device is not ready for drives that do not exist)
Once you find the external drive layout you are familiar with, you can back up your files using the following commands (in my commands, I assume the Windows drive is C: and the backup external drive is F:, so use the appropriate drive letters for your case).
robocopy /s /r:5 /w:0 /xo /xj C:\folderNameToBackup F:\backupFolderName
If you only want to back up a subdirectory, use
robocopy /s /r:5 /w:0 /xo /xj C:\topFolder\folderNameToBackup F:\backupFolderName

In the above, folderNameToBackup is the name of the folder you want to make a backup of. backupFolderName is the name you want to use for the backup. For example, if I want to backup the whole users folder, I would use:
robocopy /s /r:5 /w:0 /xo /xj C:\Users F:\backupUsers
or to backup just my user
robocopy /s /r:5 /w:0 /xo /xj C:\Users\Mike F:\backupUsers\Mike



For more information regarding the robocopy command, refer to: Robocopy​*Windows 7 Recovery Environment:*You can also access a command prompt through the Windows 7 Recovery Environment. To do so, 
Press F8 every second or every half second when your system first turns on or restarts. Some BIOS systems may not recognize the F8 being pressed unless it is pressed very rapidly. Others require the F8 key to be pressed with a longer interval in between. You may have to try different methods of pressing F8 after the Power On Self Test (POST) screen in order to reach the Advanced Boot Options screen. For reference: the POST screen generally has the name of your motherboard (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or the name of your system's manufacturer (HP, DELL, Toshiba, etc.) as an image/logo or in text as it proceeds through the test, and it appears just prior to seeing the Windows logo for the Windows loading process. 

*NOTE:* If you are unable to reach the Advanced Boot Options screen, proceed to the Windows 7 System Repair Disc section.


Once you have the Advanced Boot Options available, choose Repair Your Computer. 


Select your language and login to your administrative user.


Choose the Command Prompt.


Start with step 2. of *Backup via Windows 7 Install Disc:* to copy your files.

*Windows 7 System Repair Disc:*You may also create a Windows 7 Repair Disc to reach the WIndows 7 Recovery Environment (RE). If you are unable to create a System Repair Disc on your own system, you may use another system to do so. Make sure you find someone with 32-bit Windows 7 if you have 32-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 7 if you have 64-bit Windows 7. 

In the RE, there is an option to start the command prompt. Proceed again from step 2. of *Backup via Windows 7 Install Disc:* to backup your computer through the command prompt.​

If you have any difficulty with the above and are unable to backup your files, let us know, and we can provide other options.​


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Thank you for your prompt reply. I'll try to follow all steps recommended and let you know.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

You're welcome. I look forward to your response, and I hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

The DOS confuses me. I have to clarify. My PC has 3 partitions:
"C" for Win7
"D" for XP
"E" for DATA
and "G" external HD
I'm in "Command Prompt" and see, x:windows\system32>
I would like to transfer files from "E", "DATA DOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi" to "G", "MY DOCUMENTS".
I type:
x:windows\system32>robocopy/s/r:5/w:0/xo/xjE:\DATA DOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi***G:\MY DOCUMENTS
Note, spaces marked with ***

System shows message - error 3 <0x00000003>. "The system cannot find the path specified".
Whats up?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

The command is:

```
robocopy /s /r:5 /w:0 /xo /xj "E:\DATA DOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi" "G:\MY DOCUMENTS"
```
Phonetically speaking:


```
robocopy<space>/s<space>/r:5<space>/w:0<space>/xo<space>/xj<space>"E:\DATA DOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi"<space>"G:\MY DOCUMENTS"
```
Spaces marked with <space>.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Typed: robocopy /s /r:5 /w:0 /xo /xj "E:\DATADOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi" "G:\MYDOCUMENTS"

There is a message. "Accessing Source Directory E:\DATADOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi\ . "The system cannot find the path specified"

I've found this directory from Repair Disk. Don't understand what's wrong.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

It appears you are missing a space between Data and Downloads in the directory path. That space was the reason for the quotes around it. 

"E:\DATA<space>DOWNLOADS\VIDEOS\avi\"

<space> is a space between the words DATA and DOWNLOADS. The same goes for MY DOCUMENTS: "G:\MY<space>DOCUMENTS"


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Finally, I've got it. Other question. How to find for the future use Mozilla's Bookmarks and Saved passwords. Also what to do when all data will be backed up.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Once the data is backed up, we can start trying to get Windows running again. I like to make sure data is backed up first since some of the steps needed for getting Windows to boot can potentially leave the data inaccessible.

As to the Mozilla Bookmarks and saved passwords, the locations of those you will need to determine from Mozilla's support sites: Firefox Product Support | Firefox Help

I am unfamiliar with Firefox, so I cannot tell you where it saves the data.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Any way thank you very much for the first successful step ahead. I'll back up all data and let you know.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

You're welcome. 

I'll start putting the next steps together so I can assist you with getting Windows up and running. Let us know when the data is finished being backed up; I know from experience it can take some time.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

One more question. How to access Command Prompt without restarting PC and reloading Repair disk. I have to do this all the time when go to Load Drivers and find the names of the files for Back Up. Thanks.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

You could just copy and paste the files via Install a driver:











































Note that after you click paste for the folder/files you are pasting, the Windows circle of waiting may spin for some time. It may appear it is not doing anything, but it will eventually paste all your files. You may also get some warning messages about copying certain files. Just accept the message to copy it anyway. When finished, you can cancel out and it will take you back to the System Recovery Options.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

For those unfamiliar with the steps to reach the Load Drivers area that aquarius_999 speaks of, here are images for the steps:


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

GREAT SUPPORT! THANK YOU.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

You're welcome!! I am glad you found those steps useful. :grin:


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

OK. I've finished back up and ready for the next step.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

The problems you describe are usually the result of a virus that changes user permissions. First step would be to get rid of the virus. Use the following bootable antivirus rescue programs:

 Windows Defender Offline (this is not the same as Windows Defender; this is a standalone version that runs outside of Windows).


BitDefender rescue CD

Once you have scanned for and removed viruses with these, proceed to obtain permissions to access Windows. You will need access to a command prompt outside of Windows to reset the permissions to your Windows files. 


*Access a Command Prompt using the Windows 7 Install Disc:*Press Shift + F10 when the installer loads.​*Access a Command Prompt from the Windows System Recovery Options:*You can access a command prompt through the Windows 7 System Recovery Options. To do so, 

Press F8 every second or every half second when your system first turns on or restarts. Some BIOS systems may not recognize the F8 being pressed unless it is pressed very rapidly. Others require the F8 key to be pressed with a longer interval in between. You may have to try different methods of pressing F8 after the Power On Self Test (POST) screen in order to reach the Advanced Boot Options screen. For reference: the POST screen generally has the name of your motherboard (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or the name of your system's manufacturer (HP, DELL, Toshiba, etc.) as an image/logo or in text as it proceeds through the test, and it appears just prior to seeing the Windows logo for the Windows loading process. 


*NOTE:* If you are unable to reach the Advanced Boot Options screen, proceed to the Windows 7 System Repair Disc section.

Once you have the Advanced Boot Options available, choose Repair Your Computer.
Select your language and login to your administrative user.
Choose the Command Prompt.


*Access a Command Prompt from a Windows 7 System Repair Disc:*You may also create a Windows 7 Repair Disc to reach the  Windows 7 System Recovery Options. If you are unable to create a System Repair Disc on your own system, you may use another system to do so. Make sure you find someone with 32-bit Windows 7 if you have 32-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 7 if you have 64-bit Windows 7. 


In the Windows 7 System Recovery Options, there is an option to start the command prompt.​In the command prompt:
Use Advanced Boot Options - Windows 7 Forums to select Repair Your Computer
In the System Recovery Options - Windows 7 Forums, choose Command Prompt
Type the following commands
```
C:
 dir
 D:
 dir
 E:
 dir
```
etc. until you find the directory structure containing Windows (Note: It will not be drive X:, which is the Recovery Environment RAM drive).
I will assume the drive is C: *yours may be different, so do the following commands with the appropriate letter* and press Enter after each:

```
path=%path%;C:\Windows\System32
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant TrustedInstaller:(F)
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant SYSTEM:(M)
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant Administrators:(M)
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant Administrators:(F)
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant Users:(RX)
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant Users:(GR,GE)
 icacls  C:\Windows\System32  /T  /C /grant “CREATOR OWNER”:(F)
```

Restart your computer when the command finishes (it may take a while)
You should now be able to access Windows


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

I've run Win Defender Offline full scan and found 4 threats (3 Trojans and 1 Adware). PC is removing it now, but it lasts appr. 20 min. Program says: "this might take a few seconds". What to do?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Sounds like you may have had something extra malicious on the system. At this point, for security, I would recommend doing a fresh install of Windows 7.


Disconnect your backup media to prevent accidentally wiping it first.
Start the Windows installation disc.
Press SHIFT + F10 to open a command prompt in the installation disc. 
Type

```
diskpart
```
 to open Diskpart.
Type

```
list disk
```
 to list your disks.
Type

```
select disk <number>
```
 to select the disk that corresponds to your Windows installation.
Type

```
clean all
```
 to write zeros to all sectors on the hard disk. This ensures all virus remnants are removed and none hide away in the sectors.
*NOTE:* this takes quite a bit of time, so you may want to run it before going to sleep or when you will have 4-8 hours to spare.
Once the clean all command finishes, exit Diskpart and the command prompt:

```
exit
exit
```

Follow the guide for Installing and Reinstalling Windows 7. Use the option for


> Using the custom installation option and formatting the hard disk.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

I performed Win Defender Offline two times and cleaned Win7 and XP .
Then I went to Command Promt through Repair disk and typed all commands you recommended. Everything was fine. After restarting PC I've got same Black Screen. :-(((


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

It is possible that the inability to get into Windows is due to registry damage. See if you can replace the current registry with a backup. You will need to access the System Recovery Options.



> *WARNING: *The following must be carried out exactly as stated here. Any deviation or change in output can further damage the Windows installation and require a Clean Reinstall.



First, access the System Recovery Options.
Next, open a command prompt.
Check each drive's layout to find the Windows directory. It should appear similar to the following image: 






Change directories to the <drive letter>:\Windows\System32\ directory. In my case, the drive letter was D:, *your drive letter may be different*. I used

```
cd D:\Windows\System32
```
. Phonetically:

```
cd<space>D:\Windows\System32
```

Copy your config directory to a backup in case the next steps do not work.

```
copy config configBackup
```
 Phonetically:

```
copy<space>config<space>configBackup
```







Change directories to the config\RegBack directory:

```
cd config\RegBack
```
 Phonetically:

```
cd<space>config\RegBack
```

Type

```
dir
```
 to see the output. The file sizes need to be the same or at least similar as in my image or this will not work. 










> *WARNING: *If there are any size 0 files, *stop at this step and report back.*



copy the files from the RegBack directory to the previous directory

```
copy * ..\*
```
Phonetically:

```
copy<space>*<space>..\*
```


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

I opened "C" from Command Prompt. See an attached image. This WARNING: If there are any size 0 files, stop at this step and report back. confuses me. What should I do?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Change directory to C:\Windows\System32\ as in step 4. Just replace my D: with a C:.

```
cd C:\Windows\System32
```
It is not until step 7. that you need to worry about size 0 files.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

I did it. At the end: "Overwrite...\Default?(Yes/No/All). What to type?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Type "y" without quotes, and press enter. See my final image in step 8.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Sorry, small image. It's done. Restart?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Yep. Let us know whether you are able to then get into Windows normally.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

GREAT! I got it. I would like to take an opportunity to thank you for the extraordinary help and superior support you have given me in the time of need! Only small thing left. I can't boot in to XP, like it was before. When I switch to XP it says ? "Win failed to start" Insert installation CD. And system tries to install XP again. But it's already up there. Need help. I have Easy BCD installed on Win7.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Have you tried using EasyBCD to rewrite the MBR? EasyBCD -> BCD Deployment -> Write MBR.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Yes, I did. No result.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

What about the EasyBCD repair tools? EasyBCD -> BCD Backup/Repair:
First, backup your current settings via the backup feature.
Browse for where you want to save the backup (default is your Documents folder)
Click *Backup Settings*.

*Reset BCD configuration* (this will erase all your current boot options including Windows 7).
*Perform Action*
Add New Entry (from the list on the left)
Add *Windows Vista/7* to boot from *Drive C:*
*Add Entry*
Add *Windows NT/2k/XP/2k3*
Put a check to *Automatically detect correct drive*
*Add Entry*
*BCD Deployment* (again, from the list on the left)
*Write MBR*
Restart your computer.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

I've reset BCD Config. After Step 9 I see following settings. 

*There are a total of 2 entries listed in the bootloader.

Default: Microsoft Windows 7
Timeout: 10 seconds
EasyBCD Boot Device: C:\

Entry #1
Name: Microsoft Windows 7
BCD ID: {default}
Drive: C:\
Bootloader Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe

Entry #2
Name: Microsoft Windows XP
BCD ID: {5ef6e5ee-d8c6-11e1-893f-f46d04e0e8e4}
Drive: C:\
Bootloader Path: \NST\ntldr*

Funny maze. (


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

That is likely correct. I have not dual booted between 7 and XP in over a year, but I remember it being kept on the same drive as 7 for the boot drive. Are you now able to start XP?


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

No. I cant't. My XP is on "E". Win7 marked Default. What happened if I mark XP like Default.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

If you mark XP default, it will become the first in the list selected and you will have 10 seconds to switch to Windows 7 if you want to use Windows 7. It will still load XP the same way it would if you selected XP during that 10 second interval with Windows 7 set to default.

You will probably need to repair install XP, use EasyBCD to set up the MBR again so Windows 7 will load, and then you should be able to access everything again.
*NOTE:* Make absolutely sure when you repair install that you select the proper partition. 



writhziden said:


> To repair Windows XP, insert the CD for XP and reboot your computer. When asked to press any key to boot from CD, do so. If you are not asked, reboot and keep pushing F2 until you reach the BIOS screen. Change your boot sequence so your computer boots from CD first. Then restart your computer to receive the message to press any key to boot from CD. Press a key on the keyboard, and XP will scan your hardware. It will then ask if you want to install a new Windows XP OS or Repair an old one. Choose to install the new one. Agree to the license. You will now be asked if you want to repair Windows XP. This is when you select Repair by typing the R key.
> 
> Note: I have XP Professional. For home edition, I was never able to get repair to work. If repair doesn't work, follow the same process, only choose to install a new Windows XP OS and delete partition on the next step. This will reinstall Windows XP and clear your hard drive, so make sure your important data is backed up on another hard disk or on a CD or DVD. Hope this information is helpful.



*Don't do the above just yet.* I am in the process of installing XP on my home system for dual boot so I can give you more accurate steps for the repair installation.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Finally I could boot in to XP. Sorry for disturbing you. Any way you are awesome. Never had such a diligence support before. Thank you.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Win7 black screen of death*

Ah, okay. Thanks for posting back so I don't have to install XP. What did you do to make it possible to boot XP?

I was in the process of backing up my system so I could install XP and find out for you. I backup once a week, anyway, so no time lost. :grin:


You're very welcome for the support. I am glad I was able to help. 

Also, if the thread is solved, do you have the ability to mark it solved, or do I need to ask an admin to do it? I am new to the Tech Support Forum, so I do not know who marks threads solved here.


----------



## aquarius_999 (Sep 15, 2007)

Frankly I don't know how it happened. I just shut down PC and restarted after several min. Also I've marked it "solved" and rated thread. 
Beside the desktop I have a laptop ASUS F3KA with Vista/XP. Can I use the same method of reanimation the screen for that guy in case it happens? 
Thank you.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

If you have the same problem, the same solution should resolve it. If it is not the same problem, the steps in this thread may not work, and you should start a new thread for that specific system. 

Best wishes you do not have any similar problems in the future, though. :grin:


Thank you for marking the thread solved!! :smile:


----------

